# Ronnie Pickering..Hard as Nails, do not fcuk with him



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Have you seen this to$$er


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Saw this the other day, top c**t :lol: Been parodied all over YouTube, this is my favourite:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Saw this the other day, top c**t :lol: Been parodied all over YouTube, this is my favourite:







The best, lol.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## emer (Sep 26, 2015)

the world needs muppets for a laugh


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Have you seen this to$$er


Hope I don't bump into him


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What a fvcking bellend. I'd of wound him up more. Who? Jonnie littering. Who? Tommy Pickling. Who? Bonnie Lickingin


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I heard Ronnie Pickering destroyed a block of flats... With his fists


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I heard they're sending him to sort ISIS out


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I heard Ronnie pickerding is the head of the illuminati..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Apparently he's up against Alistair Overeem next month in the UFC


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heard he's on the next series of Danny Dyers Deadliest Men


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Roumor has it Danny dyer bottled it..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Apparently Ronnie Pickering was on 600mg tren at the time.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I heard he's a fat middle aged man with high blood pressure and a BMI that exceeds his IQ... :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spod said:


> I heard he's a fat middle aged man with high blood pressure and a BMI that exceeds his IQ... :whistling:


Ronnie Pickering is @Natty Steve?


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Apparently he's up against Alistair Overeem next month in the UFC


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Apparently the main event at next years Summerslam is John Cena vs Ronnie Pickering


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Apparently the main event at next years Summerslam is John Cena vs Ronnie Pickering


Hahhahah mate that alistair overeem vs Johnny littering comment had me in stitches


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

achilles88 said:


> Hahhahah mate that alistair overeem vs Johnny littering comment had me in stitches


Lol. Overeems been good lately so he might be ok.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone with knowledge on how to upload pics and videos go to facebook he has 3 pages set up already with loads of material. Im in stitches never laughed so much !!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Ronnie-Pickering-758834507575309/timeline/


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

FelonE said:


>


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

spod said:


> I heard he's a fat middle aged man with high blood pressure and a BMI that exceeds his IQ... :whistling:





FelonE said:


> Ronnie Pickering is @Natty Steve?


Busted :blush:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvvck I'm sat here p1ssing myself at these vids lool


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ronnie pickering is @allah s old man, both do sexy shows for a packet of monster munch


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Smitch said:


> View attachment 115438


id have preferred "Ronnie Pickewing"


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I heard Ronnie pickering could slam a revolving door.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I heard big Ronnie can cut through a hot knife.. With butter


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I heard Ronnie Pickering punched a hole in the ozone layer


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Here is what Ronnie says about sugar on a cut -


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ronnie Pickering uppercutted a horse and created the giraffe.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I heard Ronnie Pickering won the Olympia after only a week of training


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I heard Ronnie Pickering won the Olympia after only a week of training


Who?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Who?


Ronnie Pickering


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Ronnie Pickering


Who's he?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Who's he?


Ronnie fvcking Pickering

Dya want some?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Ronnie fvcking Pickering
> 
> Dya want some?


Yeah bare back, I mean bare knuckle...


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Ronnie fvcking Pickering
> 
> Dya want some?


Bare knuckle?



FelonE said:


> Ronnie fvcking Pickering
> 
> Dya want some?


Bare knuckle?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I heard Ronnie Pickerings stomach rumbled and brought down the Twin Towers


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

His name around the town where he lives is one punch Ronnie, i think we better stop taking the pi$$ :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> His name around the town where he lives is one punch Ronnie, i think we better stop taking the pi$$ :lol:


one punch and he is out of breath


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

This video is a joke it's worrying that there are actually nobs out there like that lol.... "do you know who I am ill put you in the infermary"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I heard Ronnie Pickering broke a bouncers jaw and fractured his cheekbone with a plastic Bob The Builder spanner.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

British culture at its best lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I heard Ronnie Pickerings other car's a Porsche


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I've heard that Ronnie Pickering (who?) is so hardcore, he could snort in all the chlorine from an Olympic size swimming pool with his left nostril!


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cookjt08 said:


> This video is a joke it's worrying that there are actually nobs out there like that lol.... "do you know who I am ill put you in the infermary"


to be fair, he probably would, which makes it scarier


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I heard that Ronnie Pickering was originally cast for Bruce Lees role in Enter The Dragon but dropped out cos the fight scenes were too gay.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Why do the cu**s in these videos always without exception drive properly s**t cars?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I heard Ronnie Pickerings other car's a Porsche


@essexboy is this true


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

superpube said:


> Why do the cu**s in these videos always without exception drive properly s**t cars?


Probably why the're so grumpy.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Superman owns a pair of Ronnie Pickering pajamas.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Pickering puts the laughter in manslaughter.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I heard The Incredible Hulk is Ronnie Pickerings autobiography


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks under his bed for Ronnie Pickering.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

... And God said, "Let there be light"!
And Ronnie Pickering said, "Say please."


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I heard Ronnie Pickering shot Jill Dando with a spud gun and killed her.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jesus can walk on water, but Ronnie Pickering can walk on Jesus.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Love does not hurt. Ronnie Pickering does.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

A rogue squirrel once challenged Ronnie Pickering to a nut hunt around the park. Before beginning, Ronnie simply dropped his pants, instantly killing the squirrel and 3 small children. Ronnie knows you can't find bigger, better nuts than that.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

If you Google search "Ronnie Pickering getting his ass kicked" you will generate zero results. It just doesn't happen.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

If it looks like chicken, tastes like chicken, and feels like chicken but Ronnie Pickering says its beef, then it's fu**ing beef.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I heard Ronnie Pickering fingered a girl and broke her pelvis


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

If you play Led Zeppelin's "Stairway to Heaven" backwards, you will hear Ronnie Pickering banging your sister.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Does a bear sh1t in the woods? If Ronnie Pickering tells it to it fvcking does


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

I am loling my fooking ass off here!!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Pickering is so tough he doesn't do push ups, he does earth downs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Steve your killing me ya cvnt lool


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Pickering weather forecast is partly cloudy with a 95% chance of Pain.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Pickering can divide by zero


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Pickering has no chin. It is a another fist.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The world population divides into two groups, those who fear Ronnie Pickering and Ronnie Pickering.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Knock knock

Who's there?

Ronnie

Ronnie who?

Ronnie Fvcking Pickering Ya Cvnt. You want some?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

When Ronnie Pickering does division, there are no remainders.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ronnie Pickering doesn't always ask if you know who he is but when he does. .....you don't.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

When Ronnie Pickering goes to out to eat, he orders a whole chicken, but he only eats its soul.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

When Ronnie Pickering was 18 his parents moved out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ronnie Pickering punched his way out his mothers womb.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Pickering does not like bugs. This is why the Beatles stopped making music.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

When Ronnie Pickering swims in the ocean, the sharks are in a steel cage.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The government pays Ronnie Pickering taxes


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sharks have a week dedicated to Ronnie pickering.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ron Pickering only masterbates to pictures of Ron Pickering


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Before he forgot to give Ronnie Pickering a present, Santa Clause was real


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Pickering's' hand is the only hand that can beat a Royal Flush.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I heard the Titanic crashed in to Ronnie Pickering swimming


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ron Pickering's' calendar goes straight from March 31st to April 2nd; no one fools Ronnie Pickering


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Pickering doesn't have sex because no one f**ks with Ronnie Pickering.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

thought i was p*ssed up on sat night couldent stand up but later found out it was ronnie pickering rocking the pub


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ron Pickering once visited the Virgin Islands. They are now The Islands


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Pickering once sold eBay to eBay on eBay.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ron Pickering doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Pickering IS allowed to talk about Fight Club


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I think everyone is forgetting the lady behind the infamous man himself, Mrs Fcuking Pickering.

She preps his 15 meals a day. His macro split is 1250g protein / 3000g carbs / 400g fat.

She irons his specially made underwear which house his huge bollox.

She buries the bodies of everyone he fights. Everyone he fights dies.

She injects him with tren underneath his nails as his skin is so tough.

Show some respect people, else you will end up on Ronnie's list.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

@natty Steve'o stop! You give me a jaw and ab pain.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ronnie Pickering gives his gear pip!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ronnie Pickering is so fast that whist he was on top of the Eiffel tower, he took a s**t from the top he then quickly ran down the stairs he looked up and saw his own shite coming out of his arse.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ronnie Pickering aka Duke of Hull is so posh, they banned the Queen from Buckingham Palace.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

There was a street called Ronnie Pickering street, its name was changed because no one crosses Ronnie Pickering and lives.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

When Alexander Bell invented the telephone he had 3 missed calls from Ronnie Pickering.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Death once had a near Ronnie Pickering experience.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Pickering and Superman once had fight over a bet, the loser had to start wearing his underpants on the outside of his pants.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

When Hitler found our about Ronnie Pickering's grandfather he hid in a bunker and committed suicide.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

When Ronnie Pickering crashed his Citroën and was seriously injured, Dracula gave him blood transfusion.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ronnie Pickering is so scary that even Freddie Krueger has nightmares about him. They even renamed the movie, Nightmare in ****pick Street.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ronnie Coleman's IQ is so high he orders his own brain to task his mind to do all tge thinking.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ronnie Pickering's skin is so tough he does not sunbathe anymore. He exposes himself to nukes.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Who's afraid of the big bad wolf?

Not Ronnie fvcking Pickering


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Any1 seen the Ronnie Pickering taken film clip??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Any1 seen the Ronnie Pickering taken film clip??


Who?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I think everyone is forgetting the lady behind the infamous man himself, Mrs Fcuking Pickering.
> 
> She preps his 15 meals a day. *His macro split *is 1250g protein / 3000g carbs / 400g fat.
> 
> ...


Pickering laughs at Macros.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Ronnie Pickering gives his dreams nightmares


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ronnie Pickering does 'find and replace' on all the Chuck Norris internet quotes, and changes 'Chuck Norris' to 'Ronnie Pickering'


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Ronnie Pickering does 'find and replace' on all the Chuck Norris internet quotes, and changes 'Chuck Norris' to 'Ronnie Pickering'


Who the fks Chuck Norris !


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Who the fks Chuck Norris !


Ronnie Pickering wears Chuck Norris pyjamas


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Ronnie Pickering wears Chuck Norris pyjamas


Ronnie Pickering does NOT wear pyjamas...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> *Ronnie Pickering* does NOT wear pyjamas...


Who?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

do you know who i am ,yes so does everyone else now you w4nker. :lol:


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Rumour has it that the SAS pay Ronnie Pickering protection money


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

be as hard as the man himself with the officially endorsed ronnie cock-e-ring.


----------

